# Trade N and HO and maybe a piece or two of O toward a decent G Locomotive from LGB, Aristocraft or USA Trains



## Matison (12 mo ago)

I’m looking for a good quality G Gauge locomotive and/or other powered vehicle, preferably from LGB, Aristocraft or USA Trains. 
If someone has one to trade, and is looking for some N Track or Locomotives, and/or HO or O track and a couple decent locomotives that could go towards the purchase, I’d like to hear from you. All of my equipment is DC. I have nothing that uses DCC.
In N, I have a bunch of Atlas code 65 True Track. I also have Kato track. I have some good running Locomotives from Kato, Atlas, ConCor and LifeLike 
In HO, I have a big box of track, and a few good locomotives and cars. I also have some track and cars in O, and a few older locomotives from K-Line and Lionel. I can get more specific if anyone is interested. 
Thanks,
Matt.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm not in G any longer but I had Aristocraft trains at the time. I was very happy with Aristocraft but just as an FYI they are no longer in business.


----------

